# Weekly competition 2011-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 18, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U' F2 R' U2 R' F R' U2
*2. *U F' U R2 F2 U F' R U2
*3. *F R2 F R' U2 R' U R'
*4. *F R' U' R2 U F' R U
*5. *U' F U' F U R2 U F2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B2 L R2 F2 U' F2 L R' F' D' F' R' F' U2 R B
*2. *D2 L R' B' U2 B2 U B' R2 D' L F' U R' D2 U2 B2 R'
*3. *L' R F' U R2 D F D2 L' R D2 R U R B' D' L F'
*4. *D2 F2 U' L U F D B' L' B2 R' F2 U F R D F U2
*5. *D B' F' U2 L2 D' L2 D R' B L2 U F R2 U2 F' R2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *D2 R' U2 Rw' B2 D2 U L2 Rw F' L D2 U2 L2 R' F2 Rw2 R U2 F U2 B2 Fw F' Rw R' Uw R Uw' L2 U2 L D U2 Fw Rw2 B' F2 Rw Uw
*2. *F2 Rw B R U B Rw2 U' B F' L' U L Fw' L' D Uw F Rw D' L' D' L Uw Rw2 U2 L' Rw' F2 L F' Uw' B' L Rw R' Fw' D' U Fw
*3. *B L2 R Uw' R Fw2 Uw L' Rw R Fw2 L2 U B2 F Uw2 U2 Fw' F2 R D' Uw L' D' L F2 R' Fw D' Fw2 F' L' Rw F2 Rw D L2 R2 U F'
*4. *Uw F' L2 Rw' Uw' Fw F D' Rw' Fw D' L R' D2 R U B Uw' B' Fw2 L' R U' B Rw2 F' L' Fw' D U' F' R2 B2 F' U' L Fw2 L2 R' Fw
*5. *Fw2 F' D' Rw Fw2 Uw2 L Rw F' R Fw2 D2 B2 F Rw2 U' R D Uw Rw Fw2 U2 Rw' Uw2 L' U' L2 D Rw' D' B' Fw2 U R2 Fw2 Rw2 U L2 D' U2

*5x5x5*
*1. *L F' D' Dw Lw R2 D Lw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw2 B Fw L B' Rw' F2 L2 Rw' Uw' Fw Uw' U2 R' Bw2 Rw Bw2 R' D2 F Uw Rw2 Uw L Dw' Fw' F' R' D2 B' D2 B2 L2 Dw' Fw2 F2 Lw' Rw R2 Dw2 L2 Fw Uw2 U L' D L D' Dw
*2. *Rw2 F2 Rw2 Bw2 L2 D2 U F' L' D' Uw U2 B U2 Fw' Lw' D Dw' U' Bw2 Uw F' Rw Fw Rw Bw L Lw2 F R Dw2 U' Rw' Bw2 L Rw' Bw F Rw' U2 R Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 Fw' F2 D2 F D' F D U F' D' Dw' Lw2 D2
*3. *R2 Dw U2 L D2 Dw Uw U' F2 R' U2 F' D Uw F R' D' Uw' L2 B2 Bw2 F' D' Rw' Dw2 Rw Fw Uw L' Rw' R' Dw2 U2 Fw2 R2 Dw L2 Lw Rw2 Uw Fw Dw2 U' R Bw2 F Rw R' D' B2 Rw Uw B D2 R2 B' F2 Uw2 U2 L
*4. *Fw D Rw2 R Uw' Lw2 Uw2 Bw' Lw2 U2 Bw L2 R' D2 Dw2 Uw U Bw' D' Dw2 Uw' B' Dw' Lw Fw Rw Bw' D2 L Fw' L' F' D2 Uw2 U' B' F2 Rw Uw2 L' Uw2 U B2 Dw2 U R' Fw' D Uw' Lw2 Uw B L2 Rw F' Dw Uw2 B U2 R2
*5. *Bw' L' Dw' U Rw F Dw2 Uw' Fw Uw F' L2 Lw' R D' B F2 Rw2 Dw2 Bw' L Dw' Lw2 Uw' U Bw R2 Fw2 Rw Fw' R2 B' Bw L2 R F2 Rw Uw U Fw' F2 Rw2 B2 F' Uw Lw D2 Uw' Lw Dw' Fw' Rw2 Bw' R' F Rw R D2 L' Bw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 R' 2B' D 2D2 3U L' F' R U L2 U2 2B' 3U' U' 3R 2B2 2F2 D U2 3F' F 3U' 2B D2 2L' D' 3F 2L2 3R 2R2 2U L' 2F2 D2 2U 3F' 2F' 2L' F2 L2 2L2 2U 3F' 3U 2R2 U2 2B' 2R' F' D2 3U 2B2 F2 U 3R U2 3F' 2D2 3U 2L' B' 2D2 B' 2B2 2F' 2D' U2 R2 D2 U' 2F 2L2 F L2 2R2 D2 B' 2B' F2
*2. *2U2 L2 B' 2D2 U2 3R2 D 3U2 2B R' F' 2D 2U 2F2 D 3R 3U' R2 B' D' 2U 2R' 3F2 2L 2U' 3R 2R 2B2 2F 3R2 F R2 2D2 3F 2L' 2F' F2 D 3U2 2L' 2B R 3U 2U' 3F' 2L2 2B' R2 U 2B2 3R2 B 2D 3U 2U' 2B2 D2 2F' 3U' 3F2 2U' L 2D 2U L' 2B 2L 3R 2R' R2 2D' L2 2R2 D' B D' 3F 2U 2B2 2R'
*3. *2F2 U L' B' R 2B 3R 2B2 2D' 3U' R2 2B2 F 3R' F2 3U 2U2 U2 2B2 L2 2L F' L' R' D2 F' 2L' B 3U' B2 2B2 L' B2 3U' F L 3R' 2D2 L' 3U2 L F 2R2 B2 2B 3F' 2F F L 3R 2R' 2B2 F2 3R' R2 3F2 2L' D' 2U U 2F' 2L 3U' 2F2 2R2 B' D' F 3R' B 3R2 2B F' 3R 3U U2 2F' U2 L2 3R
*4. *2D' 2U2 2R2 2D 3R 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R R2 2D 2R' 3U' 3F' 2F' F' 2R' D' 2D' B' F 2U2 2L2 B L2 B2 2D 2U 2B F 3U' 2F2 3U2 2U2 2B' D' 3R' 3U2 B' 3U 2L' 3R2 2B2 3F 2D 2U2 3R R' 3U' U' L2 3F2 F 2D2 U' 2R 2U 2B2 2L F2 2L 2R 2B 2L2 U' R2 D' 3U 2F 3U 2U U2 2B' 3R B 3F' F' 2D' 3F 3R2
*5. *R 2U 2F 2U2 F' D2 2B 3R' 2R R2 2B 3U' B2 2B' R' D2 R 3U' 2U' 3R2 U' 2F F U2 F2 L' 3R2 3U2 2F L' 2L2 2R R' D 2U2 B2 L 2L 2D' 3U U' B 2F' 3U2 2U R 2U2 2B' 3F' 2R R F L' B 2U' B 3F2 2F 3R2 2R2 R' 2B' F2 2R2 2D' U' 2L' 3R' B2 2B 2L 3U 3F U' B 2D2 F' D' L' 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' U' 3F2 3R2 2B' 2D2 2L D 3D 2L2 3D2 2F U 2B2 2D 2L D2 2L 3L D2 U2 3L 2R' F 3L' 3D' 2U2 B 2L2 F2 2L' R 2F 3R' 3D' 2R' B2 L2 R 2B 2F' F L 3L' 2R 3F' 3D' U 2L2 2U U2 2L 3L2 3R' 2D' 3L2 3R2 D' 2F2 2D 3U2 L2 3L2 B' 3R' 2B' 2F L R F' 2D' L 2L U 2F F' L 2B 2R2 3B2 3R' 2U 2F2 2D2 L U 2L' D' 2D U 3F' L2 3L' 2F L 3F R' 2B2 U2 L'
*2. *L 3R 3B2 2F2 2U' 3L 2D U2 3L2 3D 3R' 3U' U2 L B2 3B2 2F2 3L' 3R2 2U2 2L 2R2 R 2B 3R' 3U2 F L 3D2 3L 3F2 2R D 2L' 2D 3R 2R D2 2B' 3F 3D2 2U' 2L2 3R' U' 2B2 3R 3D U2 2F U' 3R2 2B' 3F' L R 3B' 2F' F 2U' L' B' 2B' 3L2 U R' 2B' 2L' 3R 2U L' 2L2 3R' B R' 3D' 3U2 R' 2D2 3U' 2F2 3D 3F' 2R 3D2 2L2 3R F 2R2 2D U 2L' D 3U B' 3B' L' 2L R 2B
*3. *3F2 F 2R2 R D U 3B 3F 3L2 2R2 B2 L2 2L D 2D R 2U2 2F' 2L2 2R2 B 3B 3F F' 3D2 R 2F D 2B' U2 2F2 3D U' R D2 B 2D2 3D2 U 2R2 R' B2 2L 3F2 F D2 3B2 3F2 F D2 3U' 2U2 2B D2 U' 2F 2L' D' 3L 2U' F2 D' 2R R2 D' 2D2 2L2 3R D 3D' 3U2 B 2F' D 3F2 F R2 3U' B' 2B 3B2 3F2 2F' 3R2 3U' 3F 2D2 U2 3L2 3D2 B 2D2 U2 2B 3B2 2U' R 2B2 3B 3F'
*4. *3D2 2R 3D F2 D' 3U 2R2 2B 3B2 3D' 2U' 2B F D2 B2 3B2 3D2 2U U' 3F' 3U2 B2 L' 2L' 3R2 2R B2 2D' 3D' 2B' 2L' 3L2 D2 3U F' 3R2 2F' D2 2D F 2D U' 2B 3B 2L' 2D' 3L2 2U 2B' 2D' R 3U' B2 2F 3D 2U2 2B2 F2 D' 2R2 2F D 2U2 3L2 3U' F2 D 2U' 3R B 3U' 2U2 3B U2 B 3U' L D' L' 3D' 3F2 D2 2D' 3D U2 B' R2 U' 2L2 2B' 2R2 2B' U 3B2 3L2 R U2 B' 3U' 2R'
*5. *D' 2U' 2R B2 3B 3F2 3R R 3U 3L2 R' 3U2 R2 D' 2D 3F' L 3L' 2B 3F F2 2L2 3R2 3B D 2L' F' 3D B F 3L2 3R2 2F2 R2 U F2 D 3U' 2F' 3D F2 U' 2L' 3U' 2B2 2F 2D 3U F2 D' 2D' 3F2 3D' 2B L2 2R' 2U' 2R2 2B' 3F2 3D2 3R 3B2 2D B 2R' 2F2 L' D' 2U' 3R2 2R2 F' 3L' R 2U' U' 3R2 2B2 D 2U' B2 2R F L' 3U2 L2 R' 3B2 3D 3R 3U2 2R2 2U' B 2B' 2F F2 3U2 B'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' R U2 F2 U' R F2
*2. *F2 U F U' F2 U2 F' R' U2
*3. *F R' F R' F2 U' F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F L D2 B2 R' D L F2 R' U2 B' R2 B' D B L R'
*2. *B D2 R2 B2 R' B D2 U L U2 R2 D2 U R U' R B'
*3. *F L F U2 R2 B' D R2 D2 R' U2 F2 U2 L D F2 L U2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 F2 L2 Rw' F2 Uw Fw' Uw U2 L Rw R Fw2 Uw2 F' L R' D' Rw2 U2 L' F2 R2 D R' F' Uw R2 B2 Rw' B' D2 L' R Fw' D' Fw L F Rw
*2. *F' L' U' B' U' Rw R' Uw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 F U' Fw2 Rw' U2 B Uw2 U L' Fw' R' U' Fw' Rw D' Uw' Rw' U Rw' F2 Rw2 D Uw2 Fw Uw F R' F2 Uw2
*3. *D' U L2 U L Uw2 L F2 D2 B2 Fw' L2 U B Fw2 Rw Fw2 R' F L2 Rw2 D' L2 B2 D2 F R B' F' Rw2 B2 Rw' D L2 Fw' U R' F2 Rw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *F Dw2 Uw' Rw Bw2 D B' Fw' Rw B' Dw Uw F2 Rw2 B' L2 Rw Uw2 Lw' Dw' B' D' B2 D U' R Fw Dw Bw2 Fw' R' U' F2 Uw2 U' Rw F' L2 Fw2 F U' Rw2 Uw B Rw2 Fw2 F Lw' D' Uw' R' Uw' B F2 Rw Dw2 Uw B' D Dw
*2. *Lw2 D F2 Rw U2 R Dw Lw' Uw' L U' Rw' B2 Bw U2 L' R F2 Dw' Uw' R2 D Dw' Rw' Dw' Uw Rw Fw2 Uw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw B Bw F L2 Lw R D Dw' F2 L' D B L2 Lw' B Bw' L' Lw D2 B2 L' Lw' Uw' U' Lw D' L' R'
*3. *U2 L' U2 Lw2 D2 Dw' B2 Lw Uw L Lw R' Dw' B2 Fw2 U Fw Rw2 R' Dw' U L U' B Rw2 D L F2 R' D' U L2 Lw R2 Fw' Dw2 L Lw' B2 Bw2 Rw' D' Lw' B Fw F' D Fw2 F2 R' F2 L2 R D B Fw' Dw Rw' Fw2 U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 2R 2B2 2F2 U' 2F2 2R2 B' 2R2 2D' 3F2 F' D2 2D2 3U' 3R' 3U' U2 3F2 2F2 3U2 3F 2F' R B' F' 2D2 2R' D' B' 2F' 3U B2 D' 2R' 2D L2 R' 2U' 2L' B' 2F2 F 2U 3R' 2B2 2U' 3R2 R2 2B2 2L 2D 2L2 2D2 3U 2L' B 2B2 3U 2B' R' B 3F 2R' F2 3R B2 2L' D 2U2 B2 2B2 3U' B 2B' F2 L' 2L2 2D' 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3D 2U' U R 3U2 2U 3L2 2B2 3F2 D2 3L2 3F' L 3U' 2F 3L 2D2 3U' B 3B' 3F L2 2U' 2L' D2 U2 2L' 2B' 3U2 R2 B L' 2F 2U2 3F 2D 3L2 2R' R D 3U' 2R2 2B2 2U 2B 3D' 2R2 U2 F' 2U' R2 3U2 2L2 U' 3R2 3B' 2U2 F 3D L2 2U' R' U 3L2 3R 3D2 3F2 2D' 3U' 3R 3D' L 2L2 D' 2U 3F' F2 U' 2L2 3D' 2L2 3L 3D 2U 2B' 3U2 L' 2B' 3F2 2R2 2B' 2U 2B2 3R2 2F 2L B' 2D2 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F R D' U L' B2 D' F2 D B L2 B U2 R' F R2
*2. *D U2 L2 U' R' F R B2 F' R2 D' B2 U B' F2 U2 F' U'
*3. *B R B F' L B2 L2 R2 B' D F' U F' L2 B' F2 D' R'
*4. *R' D B2 L U B R2 D F U2 L2 D2 F' U B U R' U'
*5. *R B F D' U2 B' F2 R F2 D B R D' F' U2 L2 U' R2
*6. *D F2 L' F L2 B L2 F' D2 F' R' B' U F' D2 R' B2 U2
*7. *R' B2 U' L' F2 R D L F2 L D' U' F2 L' F U2 L' U2
*8. *L2 D' B' U L' R' U F U B' L2 D L2 B L' D2 U F'
*9. *L2 U B2 D R' F U2 L' D' U2 L R U' R' F' L D B
*10. *U2 R U R U2 L2 F' L2 B' F2 R B2 R B' F' L R2 U
*11. *U2 F2 D' F' R2 D' R' U' R U' L R2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' U'
*12. *R F2 D2 R F R U' B' D2 L R2 B' L' F' D2 U F2
*13. *L' R2 U2 B U L2 U R B2 D R' D B R2 U2 R2 D' U2
*14. *F R' B D2 L2 B L' F' R2 B R' F D B2 R2 B2 R' U
*15. *D' R' B' F D R U R' F' D R' F2 D' B2 F L' U'
*16. *R2 B F' L2 F D B2 R U' B' L' F2 U R D R2 F2
*17. *F D' U' B' R F' R2 U' L' F' U2 F D2 L D' B' U R'
*18. *D B' U2 F R' U2 L2 F2 D' U2 L' U' R' U L B' R2
*19. *L R' B U L' B D2 U2 L D L2 B F2 D R2 D F'
*20. *F' D2 L2 R F' U2 R' D B' U2 R' B R D' R' F2 D U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B U2 F L' U F L R' U' F' U2 L' D2 R D U L'
*2. *R2 D' U L2 F U F D2 U' B L2 U' R2 U B L' B' D' R'
*3. *B D L' D2 L' D L U2 F2 L2 R2 U' B D2 R' F D R
*4. *F2 L2 B2 R' F2 L' U R D2 L2 D2 B' D2 B2 F' D' F
*5. *L F2 R U2 R U' B' D2 B' F' D L B2 F2 L2 D' F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' D' L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 R' F R' D2 B L F2 L2 F2 R'
*2. *B2 U2 B F' R' D' U2 B R U' B L' R U' R2 F2 L' B2
*3. *B' R2 D' L2 R F U' F2 U2 L' R2 B' D B F2 L2 D2 U2
*4. *B' U' R D' B' U2 L F D2 R U' F U' R' B' U2 F
*5. *R2 F' L B' R' D2 R D' F2 L' U F' R B F' R2 D2 R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R F D' L B R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L B2 U' B' F D U
*2. *B' R U2 F R D2 B2 F D' F' U R F U2 L2 F D' R'
*3. *D' L2 D' U' R2 B2 F' U2 F L F2 L U' F' R' B' F2 R2
*4. *D F D2 B2 U2 L D' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R2 B' F2 U' F
*5. *U2 F' R' D2 L2 B2 D' L' F2 U' R D L D' F2 D F U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U F2 U F U' F2 R2 U2
*3. *D' U' F L' F U2 R' F2 U' F' L U B R F U' B' R'
*4. *B Fw2 F2 L' U' F2 U' R2 Uw L2 D' Fw' Uw' Rw' B2 F' D2 Rw' B' Fw D Uw U' R Fw2 Uw2 B' Fw F2 R' D U2 F L' D2 U' L2 Fw Rw2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R' F2 R F' R2 F' R U'
*3. *B2 F2 L U F D' B' L U2 F R' D' R' F' L' R' F' R2
*4. *B2 Fw2 R' U R2 Fw' R Fw2 Rw' R2 D F2 Uw' B2 F Uw Fw D' R2 D L R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 B F2 Rw' Uw U' Rw2 U2 F2 D2 L U2 L' Fw2 Rw' R'
*5. *U' Fw D2 Lw D' B2 Lw2 Uw2 U F D2 Fw' U2 L2 U' Rw D Dw Fw' R' Dw' L2 Dw Uw B2 L' B2 Lw D' Bw' R B' Bw' Lw2 Rw' Uw2 F R' Dw' F' Uw' U2 Bw2 D F' U2 Lw U2 R' D2 U Fw2 U2 F2 L Lw R F Rw2 Fw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=2 / UdUd u=1,d=3 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=3 / UddU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=5 / UdUd u=6,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=-2,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=3,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U B' R L' B R L R r b' u'
*2. *B R' B L B' L B' R l b u
*3. *L' B U' B R' U' L' l' b u'
*4. *U' R L R B' U L R' l b' u
*5. *L' B' L U B' L R' r'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (4,3) (-3,3) (3,0) (6,0) (6,3) (4,3) (0,2) (4,1) (-4,0) (6,0) (0,3) (6,3) (5,0) (4,3) (6,4)
*2. *(4,-4) (6,0) (6,3) (-3,1) (6,5) (3,1) (-4,5) (3,0) (-5,1) (5,3) (-1,0) (1,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,1) (6,0) (0,0)
*3. *(3,6) (-3,-3) (4,3) (4,4) (5,2) (2,0) (0,4) (1,0) (3,0) (5,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,2) (4,4) (2,0) (4,0)
*4. *(0,-4) (0,-5) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,2) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (0,4) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,2) (-4,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,2) (0,2) (2,3) (0,0)
*5. *(0,5) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (5,0) (-5,2) (0,5) (-1,0) (6,0) (2,4) (4,3) (0,2)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' L B R F' B R' B' F' L' B' F' B' L' B' F' B F' L' R' L' R' B R' F
*2. *L R' L' B L' B' L' R L' B' L' F' B' F L R B' F' L F' L B' R' F R
*3. *B R' B L' B L B F R B' R F' L' R L' R B R' B' F' R' B' R L F
*4. *B F L R F B' L F' R B R' L R' B' R' F' L F' R' B F L' B F' R'
*5. *B F R' F R B' R B L R F L' F R F B' R B L R F' L' B' L R


----------



## JyH (Mar 18, 2011)

3x3: 20.84, (19.78), (23.69), 20.89, 19.98 = 20.57

3x3 BLD: (2:38.31), DNF, DNF

2x2: (10.61), 8.09, (5.33), 8.47, 9.16 = 8.57

Meh


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 18, 2011)

2x2: 3.24, 2.66, 4.70, 2.36, 2.87 = 2.92
3x3: 9.87, 8.74, 9.17, 7.63, 9.16 = 9.02
4x4: 52.49, 49.73, 47.79, 50.44, 49.18 = 49.79
5x5: 1:19.75, 1:23.02, 1:29.30, 1:24.21, 1:28.87 = 1:25.37
6x6: 2:54.52, 2:37.12, 2:50.97, 2:44.70, 2:54.99 = 2:50.06
7x7: 4:58.42, 4:44.95, 4:38.60, 4:59.70, 4:45.65 = 4:49.63
2x2 BLD: DNF(11.24), 9.02+, 11.61 = 9.02
3x3 BLD: 1:30.98, DNF(1:32.96), 1:31.68 = 1:30.98
4x4 BLD: 6:31.15, DNS, DNS = 6:31.15
5x5 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 4/4 16:31
3x3 OH: 20.67, 18.02, 20.24, 19.14, 19.01 = 19.46
3x3 WF: 1:10.40, 1:16.62, 1:14.55, 1:24.39, 1:22.10 = 1:17.76
3x3 MTS: 54.30, 1:02.59, 48.52, 56.90, 1:03.44 = 57.93
2-4 relay: 1:04.00
2-5 relay: 2:49.55
Magic: 1.21, 1.31, 1.31, 3.19+, 1.44 = 1.35
Master Magic: 3.88, 4.12, 3.66, 4.19, 4.01 = 4.00
Clock: 4.89, 9.70, 10.16, 7.52, 8.79 = 8.67
Megaminx: 52.70, 47.06, 55.86, 47.43, 50.77 = 50.30
Pyraminx: 5.00, 4.54, 6.01, 6.21, 2.97 = 5.18
Square-1: 19.26, 21.42, 19.73, 24.21, 19.44 = 20.20

FMC: 31



Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R
Solution: L D L' D B2 R' B' R U2 R' B2 R B2 U' B' U B' U' B U' D' R U' R U R2 U' R U' D B' R2 (31)

Premove: R2
2x2x2: L D L' D (4)
2x2x3: B2 R' B' R U2 (9)
F2L: R' B2 R B2 U' B' U B' U' B *U* (20)
LL: *U2* D' R U' R U R2 U' R U' D B' (32)
One move cancels.


----------



## ManSkirtBrew (Mar 18, 2011)

3x3x3: 48.33, (41.54), (57.30), 48.42, 44.71 => *47.15*

I don't know if it's a PB (lost track somewhere ) but really good times for me.

-Joe


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 18, 2011)

Pyraminx: 5.21, 5.25, 6.09, 3.88, 2.81 = 4.78
Cold hands, **** Pyraminx. 3 were 1 look.
Skewb: 18.82, 17.50, 7.53, 9.59, 7.41 = 11.54
First 4 had L as the CLL, and 1, 2 and 4 had Zperm (two Uperms). Only alg I know is pi  7.41 was shitty layer with CLL and L5C skip.
3x3: 15.11, 10.96, 10.00, 14.79, 13.67 = 13.14
All full step.
OH: 26.02, 23.74, 22.13, 24.19, 18.75 = 23.36
All full step, 18 had sub 10 F2L.
2x2: 5.10, 3.20, 2.86, 2.49, 2.87 = 2.98
Woah. Easy CLLs + Anti-CLL.
2x2BLD: DNF(12.87), 16.23+, DNF(12.70) = 16.23
First off by Jperm and AUF, last off by FRUR'U'F'. I used sledge hammer to slightly increase chances of LL skip 
4x4: 1:16.09, 1:11.94, 1:13.36, 1:0 1:08.44, 1:08.44 = 1:09.76
POP dp, dp, op, dp, dp 
2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 Relay: 1:42.25
Dp wtf.


----------



## uberCuber (Mar 19, 2011)

think I may start doing these again

*2x2:* 5.36, 3.19, 4.93, 3.50, 5.52 = *4.59*
*3x3:* 22.01, 17.46, 21.18, 22.34, 15.70 = *20.22*

**** like this makes me question why I cube. I have averaged sub-20 for almost 5 whole months (literally almost half the time I have been cubing). Actually got a 16.10 avg50 once.

*4x4:* 1:26.80, 1:19.90, 1:35.09, 1:28.98, 1:22.64 = *1:26.14* I've gotten an avg12 that was 11.5 seconds better than this..
*5x5:* 2:18.63, 2:11.24, 2:26.42, 2:19.66, 2:08.44 = *2:16.51* Terrible
*6x6:* 4:42.21, 4:57.19, 5:04.21, 4:36.26, 5:12.43 = *4:54.54* 

Bad. My mom came in and started talking to me during the 5:12, so I couldn't concentrate on edge pairing at all. The 4:36 had amazing 1:45 centers and great 1:50-ish edge pairing, and then the 3x3 stage was terrible. It took a whole minute. Messed up the cross. Got both parities. 

*7x7:*
*2BLD:*
*3BLD:*
*3OH:*
*3MTS:*
*2-4 Relay:*
*2-5 Relay:*
*Megaminx:*


----------



## Evan Liu (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.31 (5.82) 5.47 (5.21) 5.56 => 5.45

*3x3:* 12.40 (11.99) (17.15) 15.20 13.21 => 13.60

*4x4:* (1:09.96) 1:05.69 58.95 (55.79) 1:04.77 => 1:03.14

*5x5:* (3:09.65) 2:42.95 2:25.96 (2:14.33) 2:39.10 => 2:36.00

*2x2 BLD:* 13.20 DNF 18.66 => 13.20

*3x3 OH:* (38.34) 31.59 (25.94) 34.76 31.62 => 32.66

*3x3 MTS:* 1:49.74 (2:31.86) (51.73) 1:05.21 1:39.23 => 1:31.39

*2-4 Relay:* 1:19.80

*2-5 Relay:* 4:29.05

*Magic:* 1.40 1.37 1.40 (1.23) (1.45) => 1.39

*Master Magic:* (2.77) 3.00 2.94 2.93 (3.11) => 2.96

*Clock:* (15.22) 13.09 13.64 13.75 (12.33) => 13.49

*Megaminx:* 1:53.01 1:55.63 (1:50.63) 1:53.09 (2:15.48) => 1:53.91

*Pyraminx:* 6.33 (9.81) 5.74 8.03 (5.46) => 6.70

*Square-1:* 38.91 33.64 (50.31) (32.46) 43.10 => 38.55

*3x3 FM:* 41


Spoiler



2x2x3: R2 F2 U2 R' D2 F D2 R D
F2L#3: x' z R' U R U' R U R'
F2L#4: y U2 R U R2 F R F'
OLL: y R' F R2 B' R2 F' R2 B R'
PLL: y2 F2 U R' L F2 R L' U F2


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 19, 2011)

Could someone explain the Skewb notation? I'm used to http://meepinator.atspace.com/skewb-fcn.html


----------



## janelle (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2x2*
(5.82), 6.58, (7.94), 7.70, 7.77
Average of 5: *7.35*

*3x3x3*
(14.72), (25.93), 19.82, 18.00, 18.89
Average of 5: *18.90*
Nice single 

*3x3x3 OH*
38.86, 32.74, 33.54, (39.21), (30.44)
Average of 5: *35.05*


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 19, 2011)

3x3:27.94, 26.42, (26.14), (35.00), 30.19 = *28.18 *

2x2: (7.25), 10.20, (10.53), 8.44, 8.81 = *9.15*


----------



## Blablabla (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (4.75), (6.77), 5.85, 6.25, 6.75 = 6.28
*3x3x3:* (15.50), (25.30), 22.94, 20.86, 24.13 = 22.64
Almost PB 
*2x2x2 blindfolded:* DNF, 37.66, DNF = 37.66 
PB 
*3x3x3 blindfolded:* 4:14.92, DNF, DNF = 4:14.92


----------



## pappas (Mar 19, 2011)

2x2: 2.61, 2.65, 3.28, 2.70, 2.23 = 2.65
3x3: 12.59, 12.22, 12.79, 13.17, 13.66 = 12.85
4x4: 53.71, 1:01.07, 1:25.99, 55.66, 1:06.85 = 1:01.19
3bld: 1:31.64, dnf, dnf = 1:31.64
Pyra: 4.48, 10.26, 6.55, 7.18, 7.88 = 7.20


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.92, (17.22), 8.01, (6.40), 6.75 = 7.56 avg5

*3x3x3:* 18.08, 19.04, 23.80, 19.28, 17.28 = 18.80 avg5

*4x4x4:* 1:36.42, (1:35.01), (1:55.81), 1:37.56, 1:45.21 = 1:39.79 avg5
*
2-4 relay:* 2:05.86

*3x3x3 OH:* 56.51, 57.32, 37.14, 42.25, 59.17 = 52.03 avg5

*Megaminx:* 3:41.73, DNF(4:22.56), 4:05.81, 4:35.91 = 4:07.82 avg5


----------



## tozies24 (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2:* (9.64), (12.45), 9.75, 10.61, 10.12 ==> 10.16
*3x3:* (23.93), 27.05, 30.00, 26.13, (33.95) ==> 27.73
*5x5:* 4:26.18, (4:28.48), 4:10.57, 4:24.28, (4:06.87) ==> 4:20.34
*7x7:* (12:36.16), 10:43.41, 10:32.60, (10:26.27), 10:42.39 ==> 10:39.47

Most of these times are pretty good for me. First 7x7 I screwed up on edge parity otherwise it would have been around the others. 3x3 could be better.


----------



## nccube (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.35, 2.45, 3.12, 2.93, 2.01 = *2.83*
*3x3:* 11.41, 12.14, 11.41, 10.85, 11.17 = *11.33*
*4x4:* 1:02.33, 1:06.74, 1:02.73, 1:02.21, 1:02.71 = *1:02.59*
*5x5:* 1:56.08, 1:53.24, 2:05.76, 1:53.17, 1:48.73 = *1:54.17*
*6x6:* 4:07.94, 4:08.70, 4:13.71, 3:33.77, 4:22.08 = *4:10.11*
3:33.77 single is PB
*7x7:* 6:14.34, 7:06.84, 6:25.29, 6:59.93, 6:57.49 = *6:47.57*
*2x2 BLD:* 22.41, DNF(25.80), DNF(11.67) = *22.41*
*Feet:* 3:37.22, 3:43.70, 4:12.76, 2:13.71, DNS = *3:51.23*
*Clock:* 10.72, 11.71, DNF, 10.63, 11.32 = *11.25*
*Pyraminx:* 8.74, 6.77, 8.78, 7.32, 5.67 = *7.61*
*Square-1:* 35.91, 1:26.28, 48.98, 37.17, 38.97 = *41.71*
*OH:* 25.67, 25.69, 22.44, 34.10, 26.27 = *25.88*
*FMC:* *33* (PB)


Spoiler



*L D L' D U2 R B2 X-cross
R' B' F R F' B 2nd pair
R' D' R D 3rd pair
*Magic:* 1.66, 1.21, 1.12, 1.11, 1.34 = 1.23
R2 F R F' R' F R F' 4th pair leaving 3 corners
At * insert: R' D R U2 R' D' R U2

Solution: R' D R U2 R' D' R U2 L D L' D U2 R B2 R' B' F R F' B R' D' R D R2 F R F' R' F R F'


*Magic:* 1.11, 1.21, 1.24, 1.14, 1.06 = *1.15*
*2-4 relay: 1:31.01*
*2-5 relay: 3:57.18*


----------



## Carrot (Mar 19, 2011)

*Pyraminx*2.09), 2.73, (3.73), 3.55, 2.69 = *2.99*
_Chipmunk told me to kick your asses... -.-'_


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 19, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 29 HTM*
Not too happy with the insertions, only 5 moves cancel.
I typically have a hard time with the first corner cycle, I feel there are too many stickers to check...



Spoiler



L D L' D makes 2x2x2 *4*
L' B' L B2 U2 makes 2x2x3 *9*
R' B2 R makes pseudo F2L-slot *12*
B' U' . B' U B' edges *17*
R2 undo pseudo leaves 5 corners *18*

at . insert U2 : B' D' B U2 B' D B to cancel 3 moves 
at : insert R2 B' L' B R2 B' L B to cancel 2 moves

L D L' D L' B' L B2 U2 R' B2 R B' U R2 B' L' B R2 B' L D' B U2 B' D U B' R2 = 29 HTM


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 19, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

*2x2* - 8.15 9.72 8.78 6.71 6.44 = *7.88*
*3x3* - 19.65 19.80 18.83 22.81 17.77 = *19.43*
*4x4* - 1.15.94 1.13.91 1.18.25 1.32.28 1.14.46 = *1.16.22*
*5x5* - 2.17.97 2.08.58 2.18.61 2.38.59 2.11.66 = *2.16.08*
*6x6* - 4.12.31 3.49.50 4.06.39 3.58.47 3.34.16 = *3.58.12* _Comment - not overly impressed with this._
*7x7* - 5.48.72 6.36.16 6.31.90 6.08.34 7.14.58 = *6.25.47* _Comment - NICE!_
*2x2 BLD* - DNF DNF 1.01.58 = *1.01.58*
*3x3 BLD* - DNF (20.05.00) DNF (18.63.00) DNF (21.32.00) = *DNF* _Comment - I still haven't had a success, but I'm getting closer. Most of the time, most of the pieces are solve, with the odd **** up._
*3x3 OH* - 47.88 42.16 48.93 49.53 44.43 = *47.08*
*3x3 MTS* - DNF 1.46.68 1.50.88 1.31.55 1.58.50 = *1.52.02*
*3x3 FMC* - *52*


Spoiler



B L U2 B2 z2
U' L' U2 L U2 L' U' L
B U' B' L U L'
B U' B' U2 R U R2
U R U' R' U' R y
F R' F' R U2 R U2 R' U' y (_This part here, I don't know the alg, so reinserted the other way, leaving a sune, and 9moves cancelled._
R2 D y R' U R' U' R D' y' R2 F' U F


*2-4 Relay* - *1.52.53*
*2-5 Relay* - *5.06.27* _Comment - had a pop on 3,4 and 5 _
*Magic* - 1.80 4.19 2.33 1.65 1.63 = *1.93*
*Master Magic* - 2.84 2.65 2.63 2.69 2.63 = *2.66*
*Clock* - 15.78 15.00 16.21 12.97 13.36 = *14.71*
*Megaminx* - 2.26.02 2.30.65 2.27.78 2.29.97 2.44.97 = *2.29.47*
*Pyraminx* - 10.52 11.56 DNF 14.16 17.78 = *14.50*
*Square 1* - 54.59 DNF 1.10.93 1.05.61 52.88 = *1.03.71*
*Skewb* - _Lightake shipping - boo. Its still early in the week though._


----------



## RubikZz (Mar 19, 2011)

*3x3:* 34.745, (26.124), 31.480, 31.359, (39.041) *= 32.528*
*4x4:* 3:06.95, (2:28.62), 3:12.79, (3:33.84), 3:13.31 *= 3:11.02*
*Pyraminx*: 21.32, (34.78), (18.06), 23.35, *19.50 = 21.39*
*Magic:* (5.70), (4.17), 4.39, 4.73, 5.62 *= 4.91*


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 19, 2011)

*FMC: 30*


Spoiler



Solution: L D L' D B2 R2 B' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' B R B R' U' L B' L' B' U L B' U' B' U L' B2

Scramble: U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R

2x2x2: L D L' D
2x2x3: B2 R2 B' R2 U2
EO+1x2x2: R' U R2 U'
F2L: B R B R'
ZBLL: U' L B' L' B' U L B' U' B' U L' B2
Didn't have time to look for insertions instead of ZBLL


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 19, 2011)

4x4: (53.50), 53.17, 44.94, 53.50, (39.74) = 50.54
3x3: 8.52, 9.72, (7.88), (11.06), 9.95 = 9.40
OH: 17.78, 19.97, 18.20, (22.41), (16.56) = 18.65
2x2: 3.47, (5.03+), 3.66, (2.69), 4.23 = 3.79
5x5: 1:35.48, 1:29.27, (1:27.42), (1:42.28), 1:36.16 = 1:33.64


----------



## irontwig (Mar 19, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves


Spoiler



_L D L' D L' B' L B2 U2 B' U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U R' B R B U' B U B R2_

L D L' D [2x2x2]
L' B' L B2 U2 [2x2x3]
B.R' B R B U' B U B R2 [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: B2 U' F2 U B2 U' F2 U (One move cancel)

Finally sub-30 again! Feels good, man. Found the skeleton linearly and spent 50+ minutes feeling pointless.





Cubenovice said:


> Not too happy with the insertions, only 5 moves cancel.
> I typically have a hard time with the first corner cycle, I feel there are too many stickers to check...



Nice solution! Imo 4 corners are the worst; I always feel like I've missed something D: .


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.96, 2.56, 3.56, 3.26, 3.29= *3.37 *(Really easy cases)
*3x3;* 13.11, 12.13, 13.04, 14.91, 15.01= *13.69*
*4x4:*
*OH:*
*MTS:*
*Pyraminx*:
*Magic:*
*Square-1:*
*Skewb:*
*2x2 BLD:*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 19, 2011)

*2x2: 2.79 =* 2.60, (2.18), 3.06, (6.36), 2.70
Lanlan, Forgot CLL case for solve 4 
*3x3: 14.56 =* (18.81), 13.91, 14.15, 15.63, (13.58)
DaYan LingYun III, sub-15 again 
*4x4: 1:12.91 =* 1:18.71[O], (1:04.82[P]), 1:10.08[P], 1:09.94, (1:20.97[O])
Lanlan, Nice average 
*5x5:* 
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
I'll do it on monday when I get my V-cubes

*2x2 BLD: 14.95 =* 18.80, 14.95, 23.92+
No comment 
*3x3 BLD: 2:22.99 = * 2:22.99, DNF(2:45.11), DNF(2:38.91)
2nd I forgot to do pairty and 3rd I forgot to flip edges 
*4x4 BLD: DNF =* DNF(36:11.28), DNF(42:03.78), DNF(37:16.11)
UGH not one success in an entire week (over 20 tries) 
*3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 (16:11.29) = 1 point*
2nd was off by a 3-cycle of corners :fp

*3x3 OH: 29.21 =* 29.80, (25.78),  (33.30), 28.93, 28.92
DaYan LingYun III (loose), Sub-30 :tu:tu
*3x3 WF: 3:45.05 =* 3:49.31, (3:34.63),  (4:00.92), 3:37.11, 3:48.72
DaYan Guhong, not 1 thing for practice  makes a diffrence :fp I HATE FEET
*3x3 MTS: 57.72 =* 56.19, 59.90, (DNF(54.63)), 57.06, (52.87)
Yay, 3rd was just wrong when the timer was stopped 
*3x3 FMC: 31* 


Spoiler



2x2x2: L D L' D (4/31)
2x2x3: B2 R2 B' R2 U2 (5/31)
1x2x2: R D B2 D' (4/31)
Last Pair: B' R B R' (4/31)
Then playing around with what I could do for the last layer I found that if I used 2-look I get a PLL skip:
Cross: U B R B' R' U' (6/31)
COLL: R' U' L U R U' L' U (8/31)


Found within 5 minutes and couldn’t find anything better 

*2-4: 1:42.47 
2-5:
Magic: 1.60 =* (1.72), 1.59, 1.63, 1.59, (1.28)
LingAo double strung, Yay 
*Master magic: 5.30 =* (5.57), 5.30, (4.32), 5.07, 5.52
LingAo, Ima sooo inconsistent 
*Clock: 17.94 =* 17.74, 18.10, (19.27), (17.12), 18.00
LingAo, I don't think I'll ever get better at this :fp
*Megaminx: 1:29.93 =* 1:38.18, 1:20.70, (1:18.67),  (1:44.23), 1:30.92
Mf8, 4th had a distraction 
*Pyraminx: 6.55 =* 7.61, 6.04, (8.49), (5.35), 6.01
QJ, pretty good 
*Sq-1: DNF =* DNF(24.66), 45.56[P], (38.32),  (DNF(44.25[P])), 45.48[P]
Mf8, Dnfs were pops 
*Skewb: 14.62 =* 13.62, (10.02), 16.01, 14.24, (21.82)
Lanlan, last I screwed up on an alg :fp but good


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 20, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 2.33, 4.63, 2.48, 2.42, 2.67 = *2.52*
meh
*3x3x3:* 8.72, 9.45, 10.51, 9.94, 13.68 = *9.97*
Fluid, easy solves.
*4x4x4:* 49.44, 47.20, 47.15, 44.91, 52.54 = *47.93*
meh
*5x5x5:* 1:30.86, 1:35.87, 1:27.27, 1:37.40, 1:32.92 = *1:33.22*
meh
*6x6x6:* 3:12.60, 3:13.58, 3:08.13, 3:13.37, 3:16.16 = *3:13.18*
meh
*7x7x7:* 5:49.76, 6:03.26, 5:57.47, 5:26.95, 6:26.25 = *5:56.83*
I never do 7x7, so 5:26 was pb by about 20 seconds
*2BLD:* 8.91, DNF(13.54), DNF(10.64) = *8.91*

*3BLD:* 1:34.45, DNF(2:13.68), DNF(28.29) = *1:34.45*
Easy edges for me
*4BLD:* DNF(19:50.00), DNS, DNS
Typical center failure
*MultiBLD:* 2/2 = *2 in 7:52.99*
Not bad actually.
*3x3OH:* 16.26, 22.95, 19.12, 15.84, 14.79 = *17.08*
Good
*3x3feet:* 1:39.26, 2:06.36, 1:44.32, 1:58.60, 1:49.84 = *1:50.92*
FII > jsk clone
*3MTS:* 54.74, 1:02.13, 1:13.68, 1:24.54, 1:16.56 = *1:10.79*
I was really hoping that I'd magically improved at this after the first solve, but my hopes were dashed lol
*2-4relay:* *1:00.12*
so close
*2-5relay:* *2:45.64*

*Master Magic:* 3.17, 3.17, 3.14, 3.15, 11:36.27 = *3.16*

*Clock:* 7.33, 8.19, 8.26, 7.73, 7.41 = *7.78*

*Megaminx:* 1:32.52, 1:33.31, 1:37.62, 1:27.13, 1:27.08 = *1:30.99*

*Pyraminx:* 3.89, 5.35, 4.60, 5.23, 4.48= *4.77*

*Square-1:* 18.25, 14.22, 19.78, 20.97, 17.28 = *18.44*

*Skewb:* 16.21, 12.78, 10.63, 14.44, 13.18 = *13.47*

*FMC:* 29 moves


Spoiler



solution: L D L' D L' B' L B L' B L U' R F' U' B U F U' B2 R D B D' B' R2 B2 R B'
scramble: U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R

explanation:
2x2x2: L D L' D 
solve a bunch of crap: L' B' L B L' B L U' R U'

switch to inverse: 
Premove: U, R' U L' B' L B' L' B L D' L D' L'
Inverse scramble: R' D R' B' L' U' R2 D' B' R2 U R' U2 R' B' D B' U2

partial edges: B R' B2 *R*
leave 3: *R* B D B' D' R' B

insert at ,: (U' B U, F') cancelling 3 moves.

Notes: Needlessly complicated for such a good start and mediocre final solution. I need to start practicing again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 20, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Could someone explain the Skewb notation? I'm used to http://meepinator.atspace.com/skewb-fcn.html


 
I probably should add something to the instructions about this, for consistency's sake. I used this scrambler: http://www.logan.cc/skewb.html. The instructions for scrambling are at the top of that page, and there is a diagram to help you.

The instructions:


> With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.


----------



## AustinReed (Mar 20, 2011)

Austin Reed:
2x2: (31.61), 5.97, 14.47, (5.06), 5.18=8.54 (Learning CLL)
3x3: (18.88), (16.27), 17.52, 16.43, 17.58 = 17.18
4x4: (To be continued)
5x5: 3:01.84, 2:48.94, 2:56.68, 3:13.53, 1:59.03 = 2:55.82


----------



## x-colo-x (Mar 20, 2011)

3BLD: DNF, 44.40, DNF = 44.40


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 20, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I probably should add something to the instructions about this, for consistency's sake. I used this scrambler: http://www.logan.cc/skewb.html. The instructions for scrambling are at the top of that page, and there is a diagram to help you.
> 
> The instructions:


Thanks, can you switch to fixed corner notation? It's definitely more mainstream. I guess I'll need to redo my average then, annoying as 11.54 a5 is decent for me, and the scrambles were bad anyway.
Qqtimer uses fixed corner notation, so do other timers, if you pretend to do 5 solves, you can then click current a5, and copy all scrambles across, just removing times. I think prisma timer has fcn for skewb, so you can generate a scramble queue there.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 21, 2011)

Kenneth

FMC: 33



Spoiler



Solution: D R' F2 L U L2 D R U' R' U R B R' F' U2 F U B' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R B' R' B (33)

Even before I started I decided to not use the simple 2x2x2, everybody will do that so if you want a chance to find something diffrent, then do it diffrently 

2x2x2: D F2 L U L2 *R'* D (6+1)
R' to setup the last cross edge and then L' B' L for xx-cross but that left bad pairs so I moved it to second move and then had this for triple x-cross:

2x2x2: D *R'* F2 L U L2 D (6+1)
Pair up: R U' R' (3, 10)
B-side 2x2: U R B R' (4, 14)
Place pair: F' U2 F (3, 17)

But then again an awful continuation. Now I can try the inverse scramble but instead of doing the inverse solution and the inverse scramble I simply look at my case and find it is the BR pair and the LL edge orientation that troubles me. If I do B' R B R' on a solved cube I will move that pair and orient two edges, so I use that for premoves.

Premoves: B' R B R'
xxx-cross: as above (17)
EO: U B' (2, 19)
[wiki]LPELL[/wiki]: R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' (9, 28) ... place and backside Antisune.
L4C: *skiped!!* ... second week in a row I have a L4C skip 
AUF and inverse premoves: U' (R B' R' B) (5, 33)

LPEPLL was the worst case, the solution that lead to the skip was the last of three optimal algs for this case that I tried (all I know). Ironically it was the 'intuitive' solution anyone would find 



This weeks scramble = lucky?


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Nice solution!



But not a nice as yours ;-)
However I do like the fact that I did the pseudo part without premoves. After playing with pseudo blocks for a while I find that double face pseudo's are quite easy to manage.




Kenneth said:


> I decided to not use the simple 2x2x2, everybody will do that so if you want a chance to find something diffrent, then do it diffrently



I thought something similar but only very briefly.
Initially started with F2 with the intention to make a pseudo 2x2x2 and go for Heise but then decided to just go along with the simple block.



Kenneth said:


> This weeks scramble = lucky?


Although the same 2x2x2 start was (and will be) used alot the continuations from there are quite different.
Can a scramble be lucky for all the various continuations?
Perhaps it is just that the easy (quick) 2x2x2 leaves more time for tinkering with the rest of the solution?
Let's see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 21, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Although the same 2x2x2 start was (and will be) used alot the continuations from there are quite different.
> Can a scramble be lucky for all the various continuations?
> Perhaps it is just that the easy (quick) 2x2x2 leaves more time for tinkering with the rest of the solution?
> Let's see what the rest of the week brings.



Yes, but it was not only the easy 2x2x2 I was thinking about. The scramble itself is, besides one single L move, all BRUD moves. A almost 4-gen scramble must be easier on average than a 6-gen scramble.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 21, 2011)

2x2x2

1: (22.41)
2: 10.22
3: 14.30
4: (6.06)
5: 14.31
avg: 12.94

3x3x3
1: 26.81
2: (21.68)
3: 29.06
4: 27.46
5: (30.33)
avg=27.78
Damn fail

2x2x2 BLD
1: 2:35.96
2: 5:18.93
3: 3:43.97
Best: 2:35.96

3x3x3 BLD
1: DNF (totally screwed up, probably a setup move mistake in corners)(9:54.82)
2: DNF (missed a flipped edge on memo) (9:30.81)
3: DNF (forgot parity. Thought of it later, but accidently flipped the edges I was fixing) (11:50.80)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Thanks, can you switch to fixed corner notation? It's definitely more mainstream. I guess I'll need to redo my average then, annoying as 11.54 a5 is decent for me, and the scrambles were bad anyway.
> Qqtimer uses fixed corner notation, so do other timers, if you pretend to do 5 solves, you can then click current a5, and copy all scrambles across, just removing times. I think prisma timer has fcn for skewb, so you can generate a scramble queue there.


 
I have a generator for automatically creating all the scrambles, which I created by pulling the scramblers out of the webpages for the WCA scramble generator. (I use it for everything but 3x3x3, which I generate with Cube Explorer.) I would want to do the same if I'm going to use a different scramble notation. If I can find the time, I can try to do it, but I kind of hate to waste time doing it if I might have to just do it again once the WCA decides on an official scrambler (if that ever happens). If I were sure there were truly agreement on what the notation should be for skewb, I'd be more likely to do it, but for now I'm not sure it's worth the effort.


----------



## Jakube (Mar 21, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.97), 7.35, 7.91, 7.19, (11.19) = *7.48*
_Oh, quite bad. _
*3x3x3:* 24.71, (52.67), (23.51), 28.59, 24.04 = *25.78*
_zomg, some minutes I achieved a 21.86 avg of 12 for the sub 20 race. _
*5x5x5:* (3:57.43), 3:03.47, 2:58.76, (2:43.93), 3:04.89 = *3:02.37*
_I srewed up the first one. Next time sub 3._
*7x7x7:* 9:51.60, 10:20.93, 10.26.09, 10.19.70, 9:25.57 = *10:10.74*
_Actually I wanted to be sub 10 this time._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 36.82, DNF, 28.76 = *36.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, 1:44.89, DNF = *1:44.89*
_Yes, I beat my old PB. 10 seconds better!!_
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, 11:42.35 = *11:42.35*
_The last one I solved after midnight. _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, 31:30.10, DNF = *31:30.10*
_Long memo, but very fluent execution on second. The last one was off by 6 edges. And the time was ~27 min, that would have been PB._
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 2/4 19:42.80 = 0*
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (39.97), 1:03.36, (1:07.89), 40.78, 57.51 = *53.88*
_This can to be better._
*3x3x3 With Feet:* 11:31.40, 6:38.75, 5:33.73, 5:15.44+, 7:05.86 = *6:26.11*
_My first tries. _
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 7:13.81, 3:46.22, 3:32.43, (3:08.10), (DNF) = *4:50.82*
_Also the first tries. _
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 53 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: F D2 B D' L' U2 D2 B' R D' R D2 R' D' R B D' L B2 L' D' R D' R' B' D2 B L' F L B' L' F' L B x2 U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'

2x2x2: F D2 B D' L' U2 (6/53)
2x2x3: D2 B' R D' R D2 R' D' R (9/53)
F2L: B D' L B2 L' D' R D' R' B' D2 B (12/53)
OLL: L' F L B' L' F' L B (8/53)
PLL: x2 U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' (18/53)

I also found this start: 
2x2x2: F' B U2 R F' D (6/?)
2x2x3: B U B' U2 B' U2 B' (7/?)
But time ran out.


_First Fewest Moves try. _
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:18.06*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:24.75*
*MegaMinx:* 4:32.18, 4:31.03, 4:17.92, (DNF), (3:11.23) = *4:27.04*
_Last is PB, a lucky solve._
*PyraMinx:* (21.54), (52.16), 29.69, 25.49, 29.46 = *28.21*
_I didn´t practice Pyraminx at all. _


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 21, 2011)

Kenneth said:


> Yes, but it was not only the easy 2x2x2 I was thinking about. The scramble itself is, besides one single L move, all BRUD moves. A almost 4-gen scramble must be easier on average than a 6-gen scramble.



I didn't even notice that.
A random? observation: we have a scramble without F moves and we already have 5 blockbuilding solutions that do not have any F moves (if you do not count the corner cycle insertions).


----------



## ianography (Mar 21, 2011)

*2x2:* 9.72, 10.10, 8.76, 7.46, 8.34 = 

*3x3:* 25.47, 18.04, 21.31, 14.15, 21.10+ = 

*4x4:* 1:28.70, 1:08.27, 1:10.76, 1:14.53, 1:26.76


----------



## Kian (Mar 21, 2011)

2x2x2- 4.45, 5.86, 5.76, 4.32, 5.46
Pyraminx- 14.93, 10.53, 11.06, 11.42, 10.85
3x3x3- 14.95, 14.07, 15.98, 20.67, 14.50
3x3x3 OH- 28.86, 27.58, 27.17, 29.70, 23.25
4x4x4- 1:06.43, 1:08.32, 1:10.86, 1:07.41, 1:05.67
2-4 Relay- 1:23.50
2-5 Relay- 3:46.17
5x5x5- 1:44.69, 2:16.07, 2:07.43, 2:09.05, 2:03.07
3x3x3 BLD- DNF, DNF, DNF
FMC- DNF
MultiBLD- 2 points 4/6 43:29.82


----------



## okayama (Mar 21, 2011)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:23.71, DNF [4:59.34], DNF [3:58.25] = 2:23.71

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 17:58.97, DNF [17:09.30], DNF [28:32.94] = 17:58.97
2nd: Off by 3 edges (target miss), memo: 7:18.81 (easy to memorize for me)
3rd: Off by 3 centers (??) memo: 17:19.21

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [40:09.22], DNF [43:45.58], 41:31.24 = 41:31.24
1st: maybe execution miss (memo: 22:27.21)
2nd: wing-edges memorization disappeared (memo: 23:17.34)
3rd: (memo: 21:58.71)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 4/4 (30:23.98)
memo: 19:00:90

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 30 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R
Solution: F L' B' L' F L B2 L' F' B D' B D' B' D2 B D B' D' B R' B2 R D' B2 L2 F U2 D B'

30-35 min solution.

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: B2 L B' L F'

Two squares: B D'
2x2x3 block: U2 F' L2
F2L minus 1 slot: B2 D R' B2 R
Finish F2L: B' D B
All but 3 corners: D' B' D2 B D B' D B
Correction: B2 L * B' L F'

Insert at *: L' F L B2 L' F' L B2

Here is my 10-15 min backup solution (31 HTM):

(For inverse scramble)
Pre-scramble: L2 F'

Two squares: B D'
2x2x3 block: U2 F' L2
Orient edges: L B2 L' D R' B R
F2L minus 1 slot: B' D2 B D B' D B2
All but 3 c/e pairs: D B D' B' D
Pair 3-cycle: D' F' u2 F D F' u2 F
Correction: L2 F'

Looks nice scramble, many nice starts to investigate, and I ran out of time.
For example, on the normal scramble, as many cubers found,

2x2x2 block: L D L' D

and

2x2x2 block: R2 F2 D

look nice. After 1-hour I found:

Solution: R2 D' F2 r2 F2 D' F2 r2 D B' U2 L B2 L B' U2 L' B2 L B L2 B' U' L U B2 (26 HTM)

Pre-scramble: B2

2x2x2 block: R2 F2 * D
More c/e pair: B' U2
More c/e pair: L
2x2x3 block: B2 L B' U2
F2L minus 1 slot: L' B2
Orient edges: L B L2 B'
All but 3 edges: U' L U
Correction: B2

Insert at *: F2 D' F2 r2 F2 D' F2 r2


----------



## antoineccantin (Mar 21, 2011)

*Pyra*
Average: 10.66
1.	9.83	
2.	13.22	
3.	8.94	
4.	(13.23)	
5.	(6.88)

*2x2*
Average: 6.20
1.	6.92
2.	(4.67)	
3.	6.71	
4.	4.97	
5.	(7.31)

*3x3*
Average: 17.53
Standard Deviation: 0.09 <- PB
1.	(17.98)	
2.	17.56	
3.	17.38
4.	17.65
5.	(16.63)


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 22, 2011)

Is getting 2x2 crazy sub 6 in 3 days

2x2: 6.45, (7.88), (2.77), 4.07, 6.34 = Average 5.62


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 22, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.40, (5.08), 6.3, 5.40, (6.33) = *5.70*
*3x3:* 19.02, (15.22), 18.53, 16.08, (19.31) = *17.88*
*4x4:* (1:20.43), 1:15.93, 1:16.49, (1:12.17), 1:14.45 = *1:15.62*
*5x5:* (2:28.56), (2:20.50), 2:28.45, 2:26.36, 2:24.42 = *2:26.41*
*Magic:* 2.23, (1.68), 2.22, 2.15, (2.34) = *2.23*
*Pyraminx:* 10.90, (12.88), 10.07, 10.44, (8.26) = *10.47*
*Megaminx:* 1:58.93, (1:47.99), (2:09.96), 2:00.48, 2:09.49 = *2:02.97*


----------



## Henrik (Mar 22, 2011)

Henrik

4x4BLD: DNF(9:02.33), 11:47 (8:13), DNS, => 11:47
1st Second to last location was wrong switched two images.
2nd Used way too long time on reorienting, bad centers, too long time on memo should have been half, but nothing would stay in my head.
So far.

Feet: 59.27, 1:12.75, (1:14.93), (52.59), 1:11.22 => 1:07.75
Out of practice, and a cleaned cube is not a good combo.

2x2: (8.60), 3.31, 3.49, 3.24, (3.02) => 3.35 sec
Internal pop on the first solve :S SS/LPO ftw.


----------



## PeterV (Mar 23, 2011)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 8.09, (8.43), (6.90), 7.38, 7.36 = *7.61 avg.*

3x3x3: (20.86), 27.27, (29.66), 25.65, 29.21 = *27.38 avg.*


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 23, 2011)

...and on time for this one!

*2x2x2: *(15.77) 12.06 11.27 (6.63) 7.31 = *10.21*
*3x3x3: *(29.47) 23.16 23.83 (20.40) 23.30 = *23.43*
*4x4x4: *1:20.69 1:24.38 (1:16.46) (1:34.22) 1:17.90 = *1:20.99*
*5x5x5: *2:02.84 2:03.15 (2:09.09) (1:50.71) 2:07.41 = *2:04.47*
*6x6x6: *(4:16.65) 4:02.77 3:56.25 (3:49.91) 4:14.31 = *4:04.44*
*7x7x7: *6:09.90 6:23.78 (6:48.52) (6:17.05) 6:30.69 = *6:23.84*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:16.40) 1:17.81 DNF = *1:16.40*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:41.19) 3:59.13 4:32.81 = *3:41.19*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *38.84 37.93 38.16 (37.30) (42.66) = *38.31*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:03.33 (55.53) (1:39.72) 1:15.52 1:13.27 = *1:10.71* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:47.78 = *1:47.78*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:08.33 = *4:08.33*
*Magic: *2.40 (3.43) 1.58 1.80 (1.47) = *1.93*
*Master Magic: *4.38 5.00 4.88 (5.68) (4.22) = *4.75*
*Clock: *(20.11) 17.65 18.96 14.83 (14.05) = *17.15*
*MegaMinx: *2:43.75 2:50.80 3:19.69 (2:42.19) (3:39.77) = *2:58.08*
*Pyraminx: *15.56 11.90 (17.72) 15.25 (10.21) = *14.24*
*Square-1: *1:10.11 1:03.09 (1:10.68) 52.13 (45.05) = *1:01.78*


----------



## KryuzbanDmitry (Mar 23, 2011)

2x2 5.33, (8.07), (4.44), 4.55, 4.45=4.78 
Pyraminx 4.86, (3.91), 5.22, (9.59), 4.15=4.74


----------



## nccube (Mar 23, 2011)

Simon Westlund, I think you inverted your Megaminx and Pyraminx results


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 25, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.78), 6.01, 7.25, 6.05, (9.59+) = *6.44*
*3x3:* (15.59), 13.70, 12.80, 14.22, (12.50) = *13.57*
*4x4:* (1:20.34), 1:08.86, 1:09.77, (1:03.34), 1:04.52 = *1:07.72*
*5x5:* (2:58.51), (2:12.92), 2:28.76, 2:52.03, 2:27.45 = *2:36.08*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:33.66*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *4:39.47*
*3x3 OH:* 21.80, 27.31, (21.53), 25.21, (29.32) = *24.78*
*Pyraminx:* 13.65, (22.06), (9.30), 11.77, 11.19 = *12.20*

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, 32.88, DNF = *32.88*
_Comment: I suck at switching buffers, those scrambles were not nice._
*3x3 BLD:* 1:00.78, 1:21.26, DNF = *1:00.78*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
_Comment: I hate 4BLD and it hates me._
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 11:25.15 = *11:25.15*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 15/17 (47:55.68) = *13 points*


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2011)

*4x4x4BLD:* DNF 7:48.46 10:08.66
*5x5x5BLD:* DNF 14:54.33 DNS

Done BLD
*4x4x4:* 7:19.30 DNF DNF DNF DNS = DNF


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 25, 2011)

2x2x2: (8.32) - 9.78 - (10.18) - 8.69 - 9.18 = 9.22 (Not so good this week, but no easy cases)
3x3x3: (25.79) - (29.34) - 28.22 - 26.85 - 26.36 = 27.14
4x4x4: 1:55.74 - 2:06.02 - 2:09.02 - (2:25.26(Pop)) - (1:55.13) = 2:03.59 (pops are so irritating!)
5x5x5: 4:15.06 - (3:42.21) - 3:52.63 - 3:58.35 - (4:30.9)2 = 4:02.01
3x3x3OH: (1:22.90) - 1:09.70 - (1:01.94) - 1:15.86 - 1:07.25 = 1:10.94
3x3x3MTS: 3:12.90 - (3:23.48) - 2:40.70 - 2:26.47 - (2:16.83) = 2:46.69
2-4: 3:13.32
2-5: 7:32.17
Magic: 1.90 - 2.09 - (2.17) - 1.86 - (1.85) = 1.95 (Yes! sub-2)
Clock: 1:32.02 - 1:05.70 - (2:18.83) - 1:33.54 - (1:02.47) = 1:23.75 (Found my dad's old one in a box, doesn't turn well though, any suggestions?)
Megaminx: 3:07.03 - 2:58.43 - 3:21.21 - (3:30.10) - (2:39.94) = 3:08.89 (Slightly worse but a faster single...)
Pyraminx: 13.00 - (17.09) - 13.00 - (10.27) - 16.87 = 14.29 (Those times are quite spooky)
Square-1: 1:57.08 - (1:16.00) - 1:34.61 - (2:04.50) - 1:32.28 = 1:41.32 (Best single I've had in a while.)
Skewb: 13.44 - 13.67 - (7.76) - 14.20 - (14.89) = 13.77 (Put some practice in this week!)

FMC:


Spoiler



D2 B U2 B2 D2 R'
D R D2 R' D2 R D' R'
D' R' D' R D' L' D2 L D2 L' D2 L
D L D L' R' D2 R D2 R' D R
L D L' D L D L' D2 L D' L' (48)



Good week really. Especially on skewb


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 6.40, 8.53, 8.22, 6.61, 6.44 = *7.09*
*3x3x3:* 23.36, 24.12, 20.91, 23.48, 23.56 = *23.47*
*4x4x4:* 1:34.90 [OP], 1:29.10 [P], 1:39.24 [O], 1:39.44 [OP], 1:40.39 [OP] = *1:37.86*
*5x5x5:* 2:51.24, 2:43.22, 2:46.77, 2:32.07, 2:44.50 = *2:44.83*
Comment: I have no idea why it was so awful this week.
*6x6x6:* 5:14.40, 5:13.25 [P], 5:25.69 [OP], 5:35.44, 5:24.68 [OP] = *5:21.59*
*7x7x7:* 7:57.48, 7:44.35, 6:49.24, 7:25.08, 7:39.70 = *7:36.38*
Comment: Not a very good average, but a very nice single.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 32.89, 33.69, 28.85 = *28.85*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [1:29.47], DNF [1:33.64], 2:04.05 = *2:04.05*
Comment: Disaster! I was really nervous (and hence slow) doing the last one. First one was pretty scrambled because I got lost in the middle of flipping the edges at the end. Second one was off by 2 edges flipped due to a memorization mistake.
*4x4x4 BLD:* 8:54.95 [4:37], 8:35.47 [4:45], 8:30.05 [4:58] = *8:30.05*
Comment: Consistently slow.
*5x5x5 BLD:* 18:40.25 [10:55], 13:16.23 [7:23], 14:28.99 [7:36] = *13:16.23*
Comment: First one was so bad, second one was so good!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [31:03.82, 15:37]
Comment: Off by just 4 outer wings. I had them memorized correctly at first, but I went back and checked the memo, and in the process dropped the letter “N” out of my memorization. That was all that was wrong.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [1:07:42.42, 43:08]
Comment: I was tired and couldn’t get the memo to stick. It was ridiculous how bad it was. Anyway, I only missed by 3 outer + centers.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/11 = 9 points, 60:00.00* [39:25]
Comment: I had trouble remembering the fourth, fifth, and sixth cubes. I skipped all three and finished the other cubes, went back and fixed the fifth, then fixed the sixth, and then I was trying to remember what I had forgotten on the fourth cube when the timer went off. After I looked at the other cubes and saw that they were all correct, I took a look at the first edge piece on the fourth cube and instantly remembered the memo; I pulled the blindfold back on and solved it just fine. I almost had it, but my memo failed me.
*3x3x3 OH:* 46.34, 44.65, 45.22, 49.22, 41.09 = *45.40*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:07.15, 1:25.05, 1:55.68, 1:54.91, 1:57.52 = *1:56.04*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:12.64, 1:20.87, 1:16.19, 1:44.35, 1:28.15 = *1:21.74*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *30 moves*


Spoiler



R2 F2 D2 F’ L2 F L’ F’ L F2 U’ F R F’ L F R’ F’ L2 B’ F D’ F’ U’ F D B U2 F2 D’
Heise start:
first 2 squares: R2 F2 D2
third square: F’ L2 F L’ F’ L F2
fourth square: U’ . L’ B’ U’ . F B
assemble, making skeleton: U2 F2 D’
insert at first .: F R F’ L F R’ F’ L’
insert at second .: U F D’ F’ U’ F D F’
L’L’ become L2 after first insertion; U’ U cancel before second insertion; F’ F cancel after second insertion.

Comment: I was proud of this result, but then I saw everyone else’s and realized it wasn’t all that great. Obviously an easy scramble. I was surprised no one else made use of the R2 F2 D 2x2x2; I guess there really wasn’t a good way to build on it (although Heise didn’t do too bad with it).

Edit: Oh wait, I see okayama did find a good solution with R2 F2 D, albeit not within the hour. Good find, and very nice solve!


*2-4 relay:* *2:08.56* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:48.22* [O]
*Magic:* 10.00, 9.40, 8.93, 14.19, 12.68 = *10.69*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. A couple of terrible solves ruined it.
*Master Magic:* 3.88, 3.77, 4.44, 4.02, 4.69 = *4.11*
*Clock:* 2:10.94 [0:23], 17.09, 15.27, 17.52, 17.83 = *17.48*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [1:21:58.90, 42:45], 3:34.71, 3:26.65, 3:07.84, 3:08.55 = *3:23.30*
Comment: BLD solve was described in the Blindfold Failures Thread; off by just one edge flipped, since I popped it and put it back in the wrong way. So very close.
*Pyraminx:* 1:19.06, 13.19, 12.90, 16.61, 13.68 = *14.49*
*Square-1:* 6:06.31 [3:22], 44.46, 45.75, 33.43, 32.47 = *41.21*
Comment: BLD solve was case PV.
*Skewb:* 2:30.12 [1:02], 22.49, 22.60, 13.45, 21.19 = *22.09*
Comment: BLD solve was really easy because only 2 corners were misoriented.

Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [13:55.64], DNF [13:56.31], DNF [7:21.74] = *DNF *
Comment: All three were pretty scrambled, but I know she knows what she’s doing, and I suspect she’s going to get one soon in this competition. Maybe next week.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Getting back into BLD 

*3x3x3*: 20.81, 19.53, (19.53), (21.14), 21.01 = *20.45*
_Oh well, I did well officially on the weekend_ 
*6x6x6*: , , , , = *3:41.26*
_Lost the individual times. Had a bad pop at my competition so my average was about 4:30_ 
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (28.53), 37.63, 48.88 = *37.63*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (4:49.46), 3:54.98, 4:12.38 = *3:54.98*
_Wow I forgot how to do parity it’s been so long. Got it right in the end though._
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (27:42.22[12]), DNF (26:00[11:30]), DNF (21:34.92[9:30]) = *DNF*
_First was very close, undid setup move wrong, second was terrible, third I missed 4 edges in memo._


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 25, 2011)

2x2: 34.40, 41.75, DNF(45.39), 34.95, 56.93 = 44.54
3x3: dnf (2 flips), dnf (3 corners), dnf, 2:02.15 1:58.92 = dnf
4x4: dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf = DNF avg ca 8:00, all five one error each 
5x5: dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf, dnf = DNF 17, 18, 17, 16, 19 only one close
6x6: dnf, dns, dns, dns, dns = DNF

2x2bld: 32.17, dnf, 42.42 = 32.17
3x3bld: 2:28.92, dnf, 1:47.92 = 1:47.92
4x4bld: dnf (7:15), dnf (7:02), dnf (9:02) = DNF
5x5bld: 19:55, dnf (15:21), 17:46 = 17.46
6x6bld: dnf (48:12) 5 edges, don't know why and memo was very slow
7x7bld: dnf (1:22:20) unbelivably stupid. Everything ok BUT I just forgot to solve inner +-centers!!! Slow memo here too.
Fast exec (even if you consider the time spared at not solving those centers)
Multi: 8/10 = 6 in 54:09. Someday I'll get it. One had two flips (faulty analysis ) and one was messed up.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, Mats - that's a lot of BLD attempts in one week! Impressive effort.



MatsBergsten said:


> 7x7bld: dnf (1:22:20) unbelivably stupid. Everything ok BUT I just forgot to solve inner +-centers!!! Slow memo here too.


I've done that before (forget to do a whole orbit of pieces) - I hate when that happens! It's an easy mistake to make on the really big cubes.


----------



## guusrs (Mar 25, 2011)

fmc: L F D' B U B' D2 B U' B'. L' D L' B L U B2 U R B' U' B' U B2 R' B2 R B' (*28*)

all but 3 corners: L F D * L' D L' B L U B2 U R B' U' B' U B2 R' B2 R B' (21)
at * D2 B U B' D2 B U' B', 1 move cancels

Easy scramble, why not sub 25?
Can anybody find a good continuation on this beauty start: L .F. D L' D (5)?

prepared for my first competition in 2011 next week!

Guus


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 26, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.13, (5.81), 4.22, (2.96), 5.00 = 4.45
*3x3:* 11.78, (14.84), 14.30, (7.61), 13.93 = 13.34
*4x4:* (1:15.15), (1:05.88), 1:12.21, 1:06.84, 1:13.90 = 1:10.98
*5x5:* 1:59.27, (1:56.94), 2:01.91, (2:21.86), 2:00.05 = 2:00.41
*6x6:* (3:57.81), 4:09.58, 4:06.68, 4:13.05, (4:35.40) = 4:09.77
*7x7:* (5:47.61), 6:03.71, (7:08.22), 6:17.43, 6:30.99 = 6:17.38

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 50.38 = 50.38
*3x3 BLD:* 2:16.93, 2:15.06, DNF = 2:15.06
*4x4 BLD:* DNF [12:00], 11:39, DNF [10:05] = 11:39
*5x5 BLD:* DNF [30:00], DNF [22:47], DNF [23:30] = DNF
*Multi BLD:* 1/4 21:30

*3x3 OH:* (24.18), 27.30, 28.38, (31.33), 26.83 = 27.50
*3x3 MTS:* (1:05.50), (1:43.91), 1:34.13, 1:17.18, 1:14.61 = 1:21.97
*3x3 FM:* 29
*2x2-4x4:* 1:46.22
*2x2-5x5:* 3:46.16

*Magic:* 1.30, (1.30), 1.97, 1.38, (2.52) = 1.55
*Master Magic:* (9.68), 5.18, 4.94, (3.86), 4.11 = 4.74
*Clock:* 13.25, 11.71, 11.28, (DNF), (10.16) = 12.08
*Megaminx:* 2:28.25, (2:38.47), 2:27.21, 2:37.22, (2:12.93) = 2:30.89
*Pyraminx:* (8.66), (13.69), 12.44, 11.65, 10.88 = 11.66
*Square-1:* (58.43), 42.31, (34.50), 45.11, 56.02 = 47.81
*Skewb:* (14.40), 25.78, 21.36, 19.80, (29.25) = 22.45

Fewest Moves:



Spoiler



AWESOME SCRAMBLE. Should have done better, but I'm glad I finally got another sub-30, haven't done that in too long.

scramble: U2 B D' B R U2 R U' R2 B D R2 U L B R D' R
Solution: L D L' D L' B' L B2 U2 R2 B U' L' U R' U' L U B' R B2 R2 D' R' B' R B D R (29)

Premove R
2x2x2: L D L' D (4|4)
2x2x3: L' B' L B2 U2 (5|9)
pseudo-f2l: R2 B * R' B' R B2 R2 (7+1|16+1)
edges: D' R' B' R B D (6|22+1)
fix premove: R (1|23)
Insert U' L' U R' U' L U R (6|29) at *, 2 moves cancel.

So many other good options...my first go was (premove R2) L D L' D / L' B' L B2 U2 / R' B2 R / R B2 R' B U' B' U / U' B' U B U R' U' R B' / R2, which is a 25 move skeleton.

Next I found that skeleton, afterwards I did (premove R) L D L' D / B2 R' B' R U2 / B R' B R2 WTF 13+1 move F2L

My last shot was L D L' D / B2 R2 B' R2 U2 / R' U R2 U' / B R B R', which is an 18-move 4-corner skeleton. I'm taking this one to the FMC thread, I really need to learn how to do 4-corner insertions...

This scramble was so nice. I tried NISS-ing like 2 things, but there were just so many options on the forward scramble it didn't even seem necessary.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 26, 2011)

2x2: 3.62, 2.68, 4.07, 3.54, 3.56= 3.57
3x3: 14.76, 14.04, 13.16, 12.00, 12.52= 13.24
4x4: 1:07.02 (1:00.52) (1:10.26) 1:03.10 1:02.09= 1:04.07
Skweb: (13.61), (27.38), 24.66, 19.94, 22.47= 22.26
Pyraminx: 10.72, 8.89, 9.45, 11.08, 11.39= 10.42
Megaminx: 2:03.92, 2:41.98, 2:19.82, 2:10.93, 2:17.82= 2:14.98
MTS:
2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:32.98, DNS= 1:32.98 :/


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> 2x2: 3.62, 2.68, 4.07, 3.54, 3.56= 3.57
> 3x3: 14.76, 14.04, 13.16, 12.00, 12.52= 13.24
> 4x4: 1:07.02 (1:00.52) (1:10.26) 1:03.10 1:02.09= 1:04.07
> Skweb: (13.61), (27.38), 24.66, 19.94, 22.47= 22.26
> ...


 
Are these solves from weekly 13?? You already have a post (#23) from this week (12).


@Zane: You are unbelievable!! 17 cubes in 46 minutes?! 
That makes room for another five or so


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2011)

Results for week 12:

Simon tops as usual, but the margin to the runner up is less than usual!
A great comeback for David!! 

*2x2x2*(33)

 2.52 DavidWoner
 2.65 PAPPAS!!15
 2.79 Jaysammey777
 2.83 nccube
 2.92 SimonWestlund
 2.98 Tim Major
 3.35 Henrik
 3.37 cuberkid10
 3.79 Yes, We Can!
 4.45 Tim Reynolds
 4.60 uberCuber
 4.78 KryuzbanDmitry
 5.22 Kian
 5.45 Evan Liu
 5.61 LouisCormier
 5.62 Jedi5412
 6.20 antoineccantin
 6.28 Blablabla
 6.44 Zane_C
 7.09 Mike Hughey
 7.35 janelle
 7.48 Jakube
 7.56 masteranders1
 7.61 PeterV
 7.88 James Ludlow
 8.54 AustinReed
 8.94 ianography
 9.15 hic2482w
 9.22 MaeLSTRoM
 10.16 tozies24
 10.21 AvGalen
 12.94 d4m4s74
 44.54 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.02 SimonWestlund
 9.40 Yes, We Can!
 9.97 DavidWoner
 11.33 nccube
 12.85 PAPPAS!!15
 13.14 Tim Major
 13.34 Tim Reynolds
 13.57 Zane_C
 13.60 Evan Liu
 13.69 cuberkid10
 14.56 Jaysammey777
 15.14 Kian
 17.18 AustinReed
 17.53 antoineccantin
 17.88 LouisCormier
 18.80 masteranders1
 18.90 janelle
 19.43 James Ludlow
 20.15 ianography
 20.22 uberCuber
 20.45 Keroma12
 22.64 Blablabla
 23.43 AvGalen
 23.47 Mike Hughey
 25.78 Jakube
 27.14 MaeLSTRoM
 27.38 PeterV
 27.73 tozies24
 27.78 d4m4s74
 28.18 hic2482w
 32.52 RubikZz
 47.15 ManSkirtBrew
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(23)

 47.93 DavidWoner
 49.78 SimonWestlund
 50.54 Yes, We Can!
 1:01.19 PAPPAS!!15
 1:02.59 nccube
 1:03.14 Evan Liu
 1:04.07 cuberkid10
 1:07.39 Kian
 1:07.72 Zane_C
 1:10.98 Tim Reynolds
 1:11.25 Tim Major
 1:12.91 Jaysammey777
 1:15.62 LouisCormier
 1:16.22 James Ludlow
 1:17.35 ianography
 1:20.99 AvGalen
 1:26.14 uberCuber
 1:37.86 Mike Hughey
 1:39.73 masteranders1
 2:03.59 MaeLSTRoM
 3:11.02 RubikZz
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:25.37 SimonWestlund
 1:33.22 DavidWoner
 1:33.64 Yes, We Can!
 1:54.16 nccube
 2:00.41 Tim Reynolds
 2:04.47 AvGalen
 2:06.52 Kian
 2:16.08 James Ludlow
 2:16.51 uberCuber
 2:26.41 LouisCormier
 2:36.00 Evan Liu
 2:36.08 Zane_C
 2:44.83 Mike Hughey
 2:55.82 AustinReed
 3:02.37 Jakube
 4:02.01 MaeLSTRoM
 4:20.34 tozies24
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:50.06 SimonWestlund
 3:13.18 DavidWoner
 3:41.26 Keroma12
 3:58.12 James Ludlow
 4:04.44 AvGalen
 4:09.77 Tim Reynolds
 4:10.12 nccube
 4:54.54 uberCuber
 5:21.59 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:49.67 SimonWestlund
 5:56.83 DavidWoner
 6:17.38 Tim Reynolds
 6:23.84 AvGalen
 6:25.47 James Ludlow
 6:47.57 nccube
 7:36.38 Mike Hughey
10:10.74 Jakube
10:39.47 tozies24
*3x3 one handed*(17)

 17.07 DavidWoner
 18.65 Yes, We Can!
 19.46 SimonWestlund
 23.35 Tim Major
 24.77 Zane_C
 25.88 nccube
 27.50 Tim Reynolds
 27.87 Kian
 29.22 Jaysammey777
 32.66 Evan Liu
 35.05 janelle
 38.31 AvGalen
 45.40 Mike Hughey
 47.08 James Ludlow
 52.03 masteranders1
 53.88 Jakube
 1:10.94 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:07.75 Henrik
 1:17.76 SimonWestlund
 1:50.92 DavidWoner
 1:56.04 Mike Hughey
 3:45.05 Jaysammey777
 3:51.23 nccube
 6:26.11 Jakube
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 8.91 DavidWoner
 9.02 SimonWestlund
 13.20 Evan Liu
 14.95 Jaysammey777
 16.23 Tim Major
 22.41 nccube
 28.76 Jakube
 28.85 Mike Hughey
 32.17 MatsBergsten
 32.88 Zane_C
 37.63 Keroma12
 37.66 Blablabla
 50.38 Tim Reynolds
 1:01.58 James Ludlow
 1:16.40 AvGalen
 1:32.98 cuberkid10
 2:35.96 d4m4s74
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 44.40 x-colo-x
 1:00.78 Zane_C
 1:30.98 SimonWestlund
 1:31.64 PAPPAS!!15
 1:34.45 DavidWoner
 1:44.89 Jakube
 1:47.92 MatsBergsten
 2:04.05 Mike Hughey
 2:15.06 Tim Reynolds
 2:22.99 Jaysammey777
 2:23.71 okayama
 3:41.19 AvGalen
 3:54.98 Keroma12
 4:14.92 Blablabla
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF Kian
 DNF d4m4s74
 DNF James Ludlow
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(12)

 6:31.15 SimonWestlund
 7:48.46 cmhardw
 8:30.05 Mike Hughey
11:39.00 Tim Reynolds
11:42.35 Jakube
11:47.00 Henrik
17:58.97 okayama
 DNF Keroma12
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF DavidWoner
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

11:25.15 Zane_C
13:16.23 Mike Hughey
14:54.33 cmhardw
17:46.00 MatsBergsten
31:30.10 Jakube
41:31.24 okayama
 DNF Tim Reynolds
 DNF SimonWestlund
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

15/17 (47:55)  Zane_C
10/11 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
8/10 (54:09)  MatsBergsten
4/4 (16:31)  SimonWestlund
4/4 (30:23)  okayama
2/2 ( 7:52)  DavidWoner
4/6 (43:29)  Kian
2/3 (16:11)  Jaysammey777
2/4 (19:42)  Jakube
1/4 (21:30)  Tim Reynolds
*3x3 Match the scramble*(10)

 57.72 Jaysammey777
 57.93 SimonWestlund
 1:10.71 AvGalen
 1:10.79 DavidWoner
 1:21.74 Mike Hughey
 1:21.97 Tim Reynolds
 1:31.39 Evan Liu
 1:52.02 James Ludlow
 2:46.69 MaeLSTRoM
 4:50.82 Jakube
*2-3-4 Relay*(15)

 1:00.12 DavidWoner
 1:04.00 SimonWestlund
 1:19.80 Evan Liu
 1:23.50 Kian
 1:31.01 nccube
 1:33.66 Zane_C
 1:42.25 Tim Major
 1:42.47 Jaysammey777
 1:46.22 Tim Reynolds
 1:47.78 AvGalen
 1:52.53 James Ludlow
 2:05.86 masteranders1
 2:08.56 Mike Hughey
 2:18.06 Jakube
 3:13.32 MaeLSTRoM
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:45.64 DavidWoner
 2:49.55 SimonWestlund
 3:46.16 Tim Reynolds
 3:46.17 Kian
 3:57.18 nccube
 4:08.33 AvGalen
 4:29.05 Evan Liu
 4:39.47 Zane_C
 4:48.22 Mike Hughey
 5:06.27 James Ludlow
 5:24.75 Jakube
 7:32.17 MaeLSTRoM
*Magic*(11)

 1.15 nccube
 1.35 SimonWestlund
 1.39 Evan Liu
 1.55 Tim Reynolds
 1.60 Jaysammey777
 1.93 AvGalen
 1.93 James Ludlow
 1.95 MaeLSTRoM
 2.20 LouisCormier
 4.91 RubikZz
 10.69 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.66 James Ludlow
 2.96 Evan Liu
 3.16 DavidWoner
 4.00 SimonWestlund
 4.11 Mike Hughey
 4.74 Tim Reynolds
 4.75 AvGalen
 5.30 Jaysammey777
*Skewb*(7)

 11.54 Tim Major
 13.47 DavidWoner
 13.77 MaeLSTRoM
 14.62 Jaysammey777
 22.09 Mike Hughey
 22.31 Tim Reynolds
 22.36 cuberkid10
*Clock*(10)

 7.78 DavidWoner
 8.67 SimonWestlund
 11.25 nccube
 12.08 Tim Reynolds
 13.49 Evan Liu
 14.71 James Ludlow
 17.15 AvGalen
 17.48 Mike Hughey
 17.95 Jaysammey777
 1:23.75 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(21)

 3.09 Odder
 4.74 KryuzbanDmitry
 4.77 DavidWoner
 4.78 Tim Major
 5.18 SimonWestlund
 6.55 Jaysammey777
 6.70 Evan Liu
 7.20 PAPPAS!!15
 7.61 nccube
 10.42 cuberkid10
 10.47 LouisCormier
 10.66 antoineccantin
 11.11 Kian
 11.66 Tim Reynolds
 12.20 Zane_C
 14.24 AvGalen
 14.29 MaeLSTRoM
 14.49 Mike Hughey
 14.50 James Ludlow
 21.39 RubikZz
 28.21 Jakube
*Megaminx*(13)

 50.30 SimonWestlund
 1:29.93 Jaysammey777
 1:30.99 DavidWoner
 1:53.91 Evan Liu
 2:02.97 LouisCormier
 2:16.19 cuberkid10
 2:29.47 James Ludlow
 2:30.89 Tim Reynolds
 2:58.08 AvGalen
 3:08.89 MaeLSTRoM
 3:23.30 Mike Hughey
 4:21.43 masteranders1
 4:27.04 Jakube
*Square-1*(10)

 18.44 DavidWoner
 20.20 SimonWestlund
 38.55 Evan Liu
 41.21 Mike Hughey
 41.71 nccube
 47.81 Tim Reynolds
 1:01.78 AvGalen
 1:03.71 James Ludlow
 1:41.32 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF Jaysammey777
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(17)

26 irontwig
28 guusrs
29 Tim Reynolds
29 DavidWoner
29 Cubenovice
30 Mike Hughey
30 okayama
30 Ville Seppänen
31 Jaysammey777
31 SimonWestlund
33 Kenneth
33 nccube
41 Evan Liu
48 MaeLSTRoM
52 James Ludlow
53 Jakube
DNF  Kian

*Contest results*

394 SimonWestlund
374 DavidWoner
304 Tim Reynolds
291 Mike Hughey
254 nccube
247 Jaysammey777
231 Evan Liu
228 Zane_C
185 James Ludlow
173 AvGalen
172 Kian
162 Jakube
151 Tim Major
133 MatsBergsten
128 Yes, We Can!
126 PAPPAS!!15
109 cuberkid10
102 LouisCormier
101 MaeLSTRoM
77 uberCuber
77 okayama
62 masteranders1
59 Keroma12
54 antoineccantin
54 Henrik
52 Blablabla
46 janelle
46 KryuzbanDmitry
44 AustinReed
40 ianography
38 cmhardw
30 tozies24
27 irontwig
26 guusrs
25 Cubenovice
23 Odder
23 x-colo-x
22 Ville Seppänen
22 d4m4s74
22 PeterV
20 RubikZz
20 Jedi5412
17 Kenneth
15 hic2482w
6 Rebecca Hughey
5 ManSkirtBrew


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> @Zane: You are unbelievable!! 17 cubes in 46 minutes?!
> That makes room for another five or so



Thanks Mats , details are here btw.

Five or so more cubes would be nice, but I don't think I could fit much more in the time limit.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hmmm, I guess I just did 2&3 and then forgot and then did them all again yesterday. :/ It's thw first time I didnt do them all in one session. I guess I forgot about the first post.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> Hmmm, I guess I just did 2&3 and then forgot and then did them all again yesterday. :/ It's thw first time I didnt do them all in one session. I guess I forgot about the first post.


 
Ok, I have added your other results but taken 2x2 & 3x3 results from the first post.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 27, 2011)

I got over 100 points! yay!
seems like there will be some more competition on skewb now though, better get practicing!


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 27, 2011)

Is 2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay acceptable for your program Mats? My 234 relay is missing, I might've done something wrong. First weekly this year, I think I used last year's name.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Is 2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay acceptable for your program Mats? My 234 relay is missing, I might've done something wrong. First weekly this year, I think I used last year's name.


 
It ought to be , but evidently is not. 24, 2-4, 2x4 or 234 are the easiest ones. 2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 is ok too. Yours I have to edit manually and I often miss that.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 27, 2011)

I try to use the actual event names, sorry.
I'll use 234 in future.


----------



## James Ludlow (Mar 27, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> *Magic*(11)
> 6 1.93 AvGalen
> 7 1.93 James Ludlow



Nice to see there still isn't anything separating me and Arnaud. Both our avg and single official times are identical.


----------



## okayama (Mar 27, 2011)

I didn't participate in Megaminx, Mats. 

BTW I have successfully solved 444BLD, 555BLD, and 333MultiBLD with 4/4 in Osaka Open 2011. Thank you all for giving a chance to rehearse a competition, and encouraging me.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 27, 2011)

Why is it that every boody caught up to me in skewb?


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 27, 2011)

Actually I've been getting averages less then your weekly comps for a while now, only just managed to do it in the weekly comps.
Also i think it's gaining in popularity.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 27, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> *6x6x6*: , , , , = *3:41.26*
> _Lost the individual times._


 
I wrote down my average then accidently cleared the session before I got the individual times. Does my average still count?


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 27, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I wrote down my average then accidently cleared the session before I got the individual times. Does my average still count?


I think Mats' program needs the individual times to work, so you would need to right it as: 

6x6x6: 3:41.26, 3:41.26, 3:41.26, 3:41.26, 3:41.26

I don't see anything wrong with that, providing you know your average.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2011)

Keroma12 said:


> I wrote down my average then accidently cleared the session before I got the individual times. Does my average still count?


 
It's exactly like Zane says. I've done that now.
@Okayama: congratulations to your comp.
Your Megaminx came from the word *me*mo on the line after your Multi, the program thought it meant Megaminx


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 27, 2011)

Ok thanks, I'll do that if it ever happens again.


----------



## mitzi97 (Nov 25, 2011)

Magic=1.10, 1.11, 1.16, 1.15, 1.18=*1.14* pb
2x2=6.97, 8.61, 8.86, 7.99, 11.59=_*8.49*_
MasterMagic=3.69, 3.53, 4.01, 3.96, 4.14=*3.89* pb


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 25, 2011)

mitzi97 said:


> Magic=1.10, 1.11, 1.16, 1.15, 1.18=*1.14* pb
> 2x2=6.97, 8.61, 8.86, 7.99, 11.59=_*8.49*_
> MasterMagic=3.69, 3.53, 4.01, 3.96, 4.14=*3.89* pb


 
Wrong competition. For the latest competition, go to "forum competitions" and look the the latest competition.


----------

